# How much to feed rbps..



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

Well today i fed my 3 2'' rpbs 4 1.2'' goldfish and they killed them all and ate em... i was just wondering how much should i feed them because i know if i put more goldfish in that they would be dead and i dont want to overfeed them


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Well you really can't overfeed them. But just make sure what they don't eat take it out asap cuz it will mess up your water. Usually feed them what they can eat in 15min. Try other foods than feeders. Like shrimp, krill, squid, chicken heart, beefheart.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I would give them about 3 servings a day
... meaning as much as they can consume within 10 minutes or so ... at this size anyways


----------



## Groovehead (Jan 30, 2003)

Yep, feed them up when they're small... 3 or 4 feedings a day and give them as much as they will take. For bigger, more colorful fish I'd wean them completely off the feeders and feed them the foods mentioned above instead... :







:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You dont have to feed them multiple times a day but follow the advice on this thread, dont use only feeders. I like using feeders due to the sheer entertainment value of watching them get killed but otherwise they are not a good food for the fish. I would feed them once a day with the foods mentioned above. Regarding your original post though, you cant overfeed, they will not eat what they dont want.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"you cant overfeed, they will not eat what they dont want."

You ever see a baby p bouncing at the bottom of the tank from being fed too much? looks like fat albert







but I'm with Xenon, shouldn't hurt it.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

and of course the P looks at you and say....I'm not fat ... I'm just big boned ...


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"and of course the P looks at you and say....I'm not fat ... I'm just big boned"

You know, one can take that alot of ways, especially IF I'm reading it.







:







:


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

thats right you cant really over feed when im lazy i throw in about 300 feeders for my reds and they will stop eatting when they get full and eat again when hungery but sometimes they will just kill them they wont eat them just kill them like there doing it for fun its weired:rock:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"just kill them like there doing it for fun its weired"

No, its nature!


----------

